# Post All-Star Schedule (Next 15)



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Feb 19: @ Timberwolves (10-41; 8-18)
Feb 20: Vs Knicks (15-37; 5-20)
Feb 22: @ Magic (33-21; 14-11)
Feb 23: @ Heat (9-41; 5-21)
Feb 27: Vs Magic (33-21; 19-10)

Feb 29: @ Warriors (32-20; 17-9)
Mar 1: @ Suns (36-16; 19-6)
Mar 3: @ Clippers (17-33; 9-16)
Mar 7: Vs Sonics (13-38; 5-20)
Mar 9: @ Bucks (19-34; 13-11)

Mar 10: Vs Celtics (41-9; 18-5)
Mar 12: @ Pistons (39-13; 21-4)
Mar 14: @ Bulls (20-31; 10-14)
Mar 15: Vs Spurs (34-17; 14-12)
Mar 19: Vs Nuggets (32-20; 11-14)

Total Record: 383-392 (.494)

During this stretch they play 7 games against teams who are currently in the playoffs, an 8th game vs a team right outside (Nuggets). This stretch will really prove where the Sixers are in their development as a team.


----------



## iversonfan 349 (Oct 15, 2006)

I think the sixers will have a productive 2nd half of the season.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Until March 10, that's pretty easy. If they can go 6-4, hopefully 7-3 in those, they're in pretty good shape


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

Coatesvillain said:


> Feb 19: @ Timberwolves (10-41; 8-18)
> Feb 20: Vs Knicks (15-37; 5-20)
> Feb 22: @ Magic (33-21; 14-11)
> Feb 23: @ Heat (9-41; 5-21)
> ...


I agree bro.
Magic twice, warriors, suns...thats a tough stretch.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Welp.. 0-1.

They came into last night's game with no energy. It's like they let the five game winning streak and the fact they were playing the second worst team in the league get to their head. I think the All-Star break actually factored into this. Not that the Sixers were bothered by the layoff but by the fact they got to hear how much of a playoff team they are, and how improved they are as a team.

They need to know that talent wise they aren't really that far off from Minnesota. Hopefully they learn from this game and play much better tonight.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

1-2 in this stretch.

The Sixers have a chance to get better tonight Vs the Heat but they have to know it's not guaranteed. The three games after that is basically hell week. Magic, Golden State and Phoenix? 

The Sixers will be able to play more of their game Vs the Warriors and Suns, but they could reasonably lose all three of those games. I mean if you can't stop Jameer Nelson from getting dribble penetration how can you stop Baron Davis, Monta Ellis, Steve Nash, and Leandro Barbosa?

Games are kinda scary but necessary. The Suns' acquisition of Shaq makes them an even tougher matchup because we'll have to throw Thad out there against Amare.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Watching the Suns game, I'm really wondering if the Sixers' running game will work better with Shaq around. Hmm.. could they steal a win in Phoenix? I'm getting ahead of myself, but the team has to steal some games during this stretch.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

3-2 so far in this span.

If only they gave some kind of effort Vs the T-Wolves. At least it was a game they could learn something from.

Next up is the Warriors who will be playing without Andris Biedrins. Jax is healthy, Baron Davis, and Monta Ellis are the type of players that give the Sixers fits. Good thing about this game is the Sixers will be able to score in the open court, it'll be about keeping it in a striking distance.

Now with them, I expect Thad to have a good game. He'll be matched up against Webber who isn't a threat defensively or offensively.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

4-3 on this streak after the win vs Phoenix.

Now they can't let up they have three very winnable games coming up Vs the Clippers, Sonics, and Bucks.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Something I just noticed. The Sixers have three winnable games coming up, so if they take care of business Vs the Clippers, Bucks, and Sonics they have a great chance of becoming the sixth seed. During that same stretch the Wizards play: Hornets, Magic, @Raptors. That's three playoff teams and they'll have to do it without Caron Butler.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Coatesvillain said:


> Something I just noticed. The Sixers have three winnable games coming up, so if they take care of business Vs the Clippers, Bucks, and Sonics they have a great chance of becoming the sixth seed. During that same stretch the Wizards play: Hornets, Magic, @Raptors. That's three playoff teams and they'll have to do it without Caron Butler.


Not only that, but if he and Gilbert come back around the same time, there's going to be some sort of learning period, most likely.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

6-3 on this stretch so far after a 34 point win over the Sonics.

1 pm on Sunday they play the Bucks in what I deem as a must win. They currently sit three games above the Nets, and they're 1.5 games back of the Wizards. Also this game leads into a tough five game stretch where they play five teams who are in the playoff hunt. A streak where they'd have to at least win two games, hopefully three.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

I agree with you ,tomorrow game is a must win game but it wont be easy as yesterday the Bucks gave a good fight against Portland,Yi won´t compete but we have to be carefull.
The fallowing games will be a hard fight,Boston is the league leader then the Pistons(2 teams we might face in the playoffs), Bulls another game in that strech we have to win then facing Spurs and Nuggets(it will be Iverson return to Philly right?).
Won´t be a easy schudale but i expect something like you said 2-3 wins ,maybe a surprise.


----------



## OWLtrageous (Mar 7, 2007)

Bruno said:


> I agree with you ,tomorrow game is a must win game but it wont be easy as yesterday the Bucks gave a good fight against Portland,Yi won´t compete but we have to be carefull.
> The fallowing games will be a hard fight,Boston is the league leader then the Pistons(2 teams we might face in the playoffs), Bulls another game in that strech we have to win then facing Spurs and Nuggets(it will be Iverson return to Philly right?).
> Won´t be a easy schudale but i expect something like you said 2-3 wins ,maybe a surprise.


Right now the Sixers are up 65-43 at half. They are looking real good.

Anyway, I really think the next two games will tell just how far this team has come. If they can hang with and beat either one of these teams I think it will be a huge confidence boost. I really hope we catch the Celtics sleeping due to the fact that they really don't have much to play for right now. Regardless, I want this team to keep winning and hopefully lock up the sixth seed so they can set the attainable goal of reaching the second round of the playoffs. These young players need all the experience they can get at this stage of their careers.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Thanks for posting that OWLtrageous, I completely forgot they had a matinee game today.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

After Monday's loss and tonight's win they are 8-4 so far in this 15 game stretch. Three big ones coming up. They need to win that Chicago game. Hopefully they split the Spurs/Nuggets to come out of this stretch 10-5.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Man you guys are rolling. Absolutely unexpected


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

9-4!

Tonight's a huge game Vs San Antonio as it has playoff seeding implications for both. Then after this is the Denver game which is another important game. In a perfect world the Sixers would get both, I'd be happy with a split, but there's a good chance they could come out of this O-fer.

I'm hoping for the split and then go from there.


----------



## Bruno (Sep 15, 2003)

Spurs game for me is a huge chance to win against them ,they a really hard team to beat ,Tony Parker is been great for them,i saw the game last night against the Pistons and if we run the game and put the game into our pace and not in their pace of game(slow game)we have a chance to grab something .


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

10-4!

One game left out of this 15. Time to ruin Iverson's homecoming.


----------



## Slizeezyc (Feb 22, 2006)

Coatesvillain said:


> 10-4!
> 
> One game left out of this 15. Time to ruin Iverson's homecoming.


Hoping Iverson scores 50 in the loss. Going to the game on Wednesday and can't wait to cheer my arse off for him. Hopefully there's a nice long standing ovation before the tip.


----------



## Ras (Jul 25, 2005)

I haven't been on the boards much recently, but it's real nice to see the Sixers playing this well. I didn't expect them to be a playoff team at the beginning of the season, so this is a really nice surprise. Plus now I have the chance to actually see some games since I don't really get much of any of their regular season games.


----------

